# Romex in condo?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

4 story condominium in Hoboken, basement underneath. Wood framed. Can I use romex? There is a mixture of old bx and romex, but who knows if it's been inspected. I need to get my work inspected.


Second question, I need to run cables across the basement in the ceiling which will be drywalled. The joists are 3" thick. 

A) Drill the joists?

B) Run the cables along the side of beam, which will be drywalled over as a chase? The issue with this is the cable will be close to the drywall, I guess it would have to be built out at least 1 1/4"?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

AC or MC, it's over 3 stories. Build a chase with 2x3 studs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> AC or MC, it's over 3 stories.


 Awww fudge  I guess AC won't be so bad tho. I've never actually used it before, always MC.



> Build a chase with 2x3 studs.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> 4 story condominium in Hoboken, basement underneath. Wood framed. Can I use romex? There is a mixture of old bx and romex, but who knows if it's been inspected. I need to get my work inspected.
> 
> 
> Second question, I need to run cables across the basement in the ceiling which will be drywalled. The joists are 3" thick.
> ...


If they're going to use strapping a cross the joists then you can run the cables that way too...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What about using the plate that the floor beams rests on??

Drilling might get you a red flag from the building dept... depending how many and what size holes you need....

Easiest option if you have a bunch of cables to run is use those wire stackers..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Unfortunately they aren't going to strap it.

B4T, the side of the beam that the joists are on is what I was talking about in (B) above. They are already using it as a chase, they will drywall over the top of the wires.

I'm curious. In Harry's idea above with the strapping, the cable could be right behind the drywall. So would it be against code for the cable to be right behind the drywall in the chase that I am speaking of?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> AC or MC, it's over 3 stories. Build a chase with 2x3 studs.


I can't find that in 334...

II. Installation
334.10 Uses Permitted. Type NM, Type NMC, and Type
NMS cables shall be permitted to be used in the following:

(2) Multifamily dwellings permitted to be of Types III, IV,
and V construction except as prohibited in 334.12.
(3) Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V
construction except as prohibited in 334.12. Cables
shall be concealed within walls, ﬂoors, or ceilings that
provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a
15-minute ﬁnish rating as identiﬁed in listings of ﬁrerated
assemblies.
Informational Note No. 1: Types of


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> AC or MC, it's over 3 stories. Build a chase with 2x3 studs.


Im not sure of that, I think it depends on your area. I just worked on an old remodel where it was 3 stories and a finished basement. No MC, only romex. Complete rewire.

I could be wrong, but I thought that rule was for high rises and similar multi-level buildings that had stores on the bottom floor and apartments above. Not regular houses and condos.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

Just hope that nobody put a screw on one of them!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> AC or MC, it's over 3 stories. Build a chase with 2x3 studs.


Not anymore 

2011 NEC...



> II. Installation
> 334.10 Uses Permitted. Type NM, Type NMC, and Type NMS cables shall be permitted to be used in the following:
> (1)
> One- and two-family dwellings and their attached or detached garages, and their storage buildings.
> ...





> . 334.12 Uses Not Permitted.
> 
> (A) Types NM, NMC, and NMS. Types NM, NMC, and NMS cables shall not be permitted as follows:
> (1)
> ...


Unless there is a local amendment you should be able to use it depending on the building type..




.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> 4 story condominium in Hoboken, basement underneath. Wood framed. Can I use romex? There is a mixture of old bx and romex, but who knows if it's been inspected. I need to get my work inspected.
> 
> 
> Second question, I need to run cables across the basement in the ceiling which will be drywalled. The joists are 3" thick.
> ...


Are you saying the floor joists are only 3" thick?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was just looking up prices, AC doesn't seem to be much cheaper than MC :blink:

I'm going to call the inspector on Monday to see what he says, I'm sure that will be pleasant 

I'm out of Thanks but thanks to everyone who participated :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Are you saying the floor joists are only 3" thick?


Yes. A typical 2X joist is usually 1.5" thick.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a link for building classification.. http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articl...lassification Part 2 - Construction Types.pdf


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Im not sure of that, I think it depends on your area. I just worked on an old remodel where it was 3 stories and a finished basement. No MC, only romex. Complete rewire.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I thought that rule was for high rises and similar multi-level buildings that had stores on the bottom floor and apartments above. Not regular houses and condos.


Over here romex is good even if its 42 floor building. Bx must be use in ceilings and fireproof walls(party wall)


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Yes. A typical 2X joist is usually 1.5" thick.


Not a floor joist. Walls are, but floors are 2x8's or 2x10's.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Not a floor joist. Walls are, but floors are 2x8's or 2x10's.


I don't know what you are talking about walls.

A 2X is 1.5" thick.

These joists are 3" thick. I guess they would be 4X10's.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

MHElectric said:


> Not a floor joist. Walls are, but floors are 2x8's or 2x10's.


Which measures 1 5/8" thick. Unless you using un-milled lumber.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> Which measures *1 5/8" thick*. Unless you using un-milled lumber.


You must use gay-ass 2X material. Almost as gay as your empty XAT.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Mate said:


> Over here romex is good even if its 42 floor building. Bx must be use in ceilings and fireproof walls(party wall)


Yeah, im a little shaky on what is code when it comes to high rise residential & half resi half commercial jobs, But I think we are close to that.

I think we are also the same with firewalls and above drop ceilings. Alot has to do with local amendments.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I don't know what you are talking about walls.
> 
> A 2X is 1.5" thick.
> 
> These joists are 3" thick. I guess they would be 4X10's.





Goldagain said:


> Which measures 1 5/8" thick. Unless you using un-milled lumber.


Your original question was about drilling through floor joists. And then you said it was 3" thick, which I assumed you meant was a 2x4. 

My reply was that floor joists are usually 2x8, and I didn't understand what you were saying about them being 3".

You can drill through floor joists all day long and not have any problems. Im not sure now where your question was aimed at. Maybe this answers it.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

As long as you are keeping your holes in the center 1/3 of the joists, you should be fine to drill them (albeit a pain being 3" thick).


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Your original question was about drilling through floor joists. And then you said it was 3" thick, which I assumed you meant was a 2x4.
> 
> My reply was that floor joists are usually 2x8, and I didn't understand what you were saying about them being 3".
> 
> You can drill through floor joists all day long and not have any problems. Im not sure now where your question was aimed at. Maybe this answers it.


Not so sure about drilling through joists. You can mess with structural integrety.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Your original question was about drilling through floor joists. And then you said it was 3" thick, which I assumed you meant was a 2x4.
> 
> My reply was that floor joists are usually 2x8, and I didn't understand what you were saying about them being 3".
> 
> You can drill through floor joists all day long and not have any problems. Im not sure now where your question was aimed at. Maybe this answers it.


Dude, a 2x4 isn't 3" thick. It's 3" wide (3.5" actually).

You've confused thick and wide :thumbup:

The joists are 3" thick which is a pain to drill so I was asking what other people would do.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Dude, a 2x4 isn't 3" thick. It's 3" wide (3.5" actually).
> 
> You've confused thick and wide :thumbup:
> 
> The joists are 3" thick which is a pain to drill so I was asking what other people would do.


Ok.

Drilling through floor joists is fine, and pretty easy to pull through if you line everything up well. Use a 1" bit as well.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why won't they strap it ? Like harrys picture shows? I've never seen a hard ceiling done any other way. That is perfectly legal. Strapping is like 80 cents for a 10' board it would literally add 10 dollars to the cost of sheet rocking in order to save hundreds in future wire snaking work...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why won't they strap it ? Like harrys picture shows? I've never seen a hard ceiling done any other way. That is perfectly legal. Strapping is like 80 cents for a 10' board it would literally add 10 dollars to the cost of sheet rocking in order to save hundreds in future wire snaking work...


They never strap a ceiling here.. you guys have it easy.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why won't they strap it ? Like harrys picture shows? I've never seen a hard ceiling done any other way. That is perfectly legal. Strapping is like 80 cents for a 10' board it would literally add 10 dollars to the cost of sheet rocking in order to save hundreds in future wire snaking work...


Because strapping simply isn't done here.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why won't they strap it ? Like harrys picture shows? I've never seen a hard ceiling done any other way. That is perfectly legal. Strapping is like 80 cents for a 10' board it would literally add 10 dollars to the cost of sheet rocking in order to save hundreds in future wire snaking work...


It's really just a local thing for us.

Works out well for us.


----------



## HadItUpToHere (Aug 16, 2013)

B4T said:


> They never strap a ceiling here.. you guys have it easy.. :whistling2::laughing:


I've never seen a strapped ceiling like that. It would be heaven. Always gotta drill the joists >.>

That's what I would suggest you do. but you say they're 3" thick? That's pretty bad. I would say use the walls if they are in fact building them out and you find out if there is enough space from the drywall for the wires to be safe. If not you'll have to drill the joists.

And you can definitely use romex/loomex or whatever you wanna call it. It is good in all purely residential/wood frame situations, which is what you have.

I do 6 story wood frame apartment buildings all the time in loomex.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I'm going to call the inspector on Monday to see what he says, I'm sure that will be pleasant


I've never had an issue with Mario.

Good Luck


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

local ammendments, always a consideration!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I've never had an issue with Mario.
> 
> Good Luck


My comment wasn't aimed towards him personally.

It just seems like getting a hold of inspectors could be a problem and the ones I have talked to have often seemed like I am bothering them for asking a question like this.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> 4 story condominium in Hoboken, basement underneath. Wood framed. Can I use romex? There is a mixture of old bx and romex, but who knows if it's been inspected. I need to get my work inspected.
> 
> 
> Second question, I need to run cables across the basement in the ceiling which will be drywalled. The joists are 3" thick.
> ...


Yes romex IMO

F Drilling

The romex can be close to the drywall. No need to build it out at all. You do have to be 1.25" way from what ever the drywall is being screwed/nailed to.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Update: It was very easy to get ahold of this inspector and he was very nice.

He said romex is fine to use.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Update: It was very easy to get ahold of this inspector and he was very nice.
> 
> He said romex is fine to use.


Lets just say.....



You owe me one :whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Today I drilled thru a section made of ten 2x4's nailed to each other at a door jamb. I think it is a bit excessive for the situation to have ten there. And about 50 nails in the thing to boot....... Three would have carried the load.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Today I drilled thru a section made of ten 2x4's nailed to each other at a door jamb. I think it is a bit excessive for the situation to have ten there. And about 50 nails in the thing to boot....... Three would have carried the load.


They should have just gone steel... Thats insane! Most of my augers would be maxed out at that 500mm.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chewy said:


> They should have just gone steel... Thats insane! Most of my augers would be maxed out at that 500mm.


I got an auger bit stuck in a really think section of laminated pressure treated wood. I finished the bore using an 18 volt impact and backed it out with on problem.I gain a bit of respect for that tool that day.


----------

